
Build your own Welcome Mat (Sumome) to increase email signups - dhruvkar
https://blog.automizzen.com/build-your-own-welcome-mat-to-increase-email-signups-3470e34ee50c#.fh0dodqts
======
haspoken
I never thought of this as a welcome mat, bur rather an overly aggressive
gatekeeper or ticket taker trying to bully me.

I don't even get a chance to see the site before they demand I sign up for
eternal spam.

~~~
dhruvkar
it's meant to be used for specific offers/courses/etc., that is supposed to
provide value to the visitor.

I agree that it can be extremely irritating when it's not relevant. But the
times it was relevant, I was happy it popped up, because I definitely wouldn't
have dug through their site to sign up, and then would have missed out on
something valuable to me.

